# 2017 Cruze Diesel - Idle Sound



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

For those of you who wonder.... it is quieter. Check it out:

https://youtu.be/y2E5PvKt3Yo


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

RIP Gordon.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

diesel said:


> For those of you who wonder.... it is quieter. Check it out:
> 
> https://youtu.be/y2E5PvKt3Yo


Wow!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Snipesy said:


> RIP Gordon.


Maybe...Still working out the details...


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Wow that thing is nearly silent. Like you said in the video - pretty close to a standard GDI sound.

I'm assuming there's a bit more noise just off idle than the aforementioned GDI engine, but it's **** quiet.

If you happen to remember, or are going to be near this car again - what kind/size of tires does it have? I have to imagine the diesel model has an LRR tire.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

MP81 said:


> Wow that thing is nearly silent. Like you said in the video - pretty close to a standard GDI sound.
> 
> I'm assuming there's a bit more noise just off idle than the aforementioned GDI engine, but it's **** quiet.
> 
> If you happen to remember, or are going to be near this car again - what kind/size of tires does it have? I have to imagine the diesel model has an LRR tire.


If I go there again, it will be to drive it home.  I will let you know the answer to that if it happens.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> If I go there again, it will be to drive it home.  I will let you know the answer to that if it happens.


Well I think we know Gordon won't run on diesel so it's a matter of time, not if. Good luck with your decision. Keep us informed what the new name will be for the gen 2 diesel when it happens.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> Well I think we know Gordon won't run on diesel so it's a matter of time, not if. Good luck with your decision. Keep us informed what the new name will be for the gen 2 diesel when it happens.


She sounds like a Gladys to me.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Tomko said:


> She sounds like a Gladys to me.


From diesels own words he likes to drive hard, the question would be could Gladys take it? He has chosen masculine names for previous cars. I have only named a couple cars. I had a Saturn that I called Sammy. Sammy was a dinghy car for me.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

diesel said:


> If I go there again, it will be to drive it home.  I will let you know the answer to that if it happens.


I'm sure you will, haha.

I was able to find out on the GM Fleet Order Guide, that it only comes with 16" wheels (no RS package), which is a 205/55R16 Hankook Kinergy GT.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MP81 said:


> I'm sure you will, haha.
> 
> I was able to find out on the GM Fleet Order Guide, that it only comes with 16" wheels (no RS package), which is a 205/55R16 Hankook Kinergy GT.


Interestingly, that is the same as the LT RS (regular LT gets Goodyear Assurance or something).

Also, wow, that does sound not much louder than a Honda DI engine. Do you hear it much at all with the hood down?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Interestingly, that is the same as the LT RS (regular LT gets Goodyear Assurance or something).
> 
> Also, wow, that does sound not much louder than a Honda DI engine. Do you hear it much at all with the hood down?


No, not much. It definitely is named properly: "whisper diesel"


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Interestingly, that is the same as the LT RS (regular LT gets Goodyear Assurance or something).


It could be that the standard Goodyear tire used is not on Tire Rack, due to the weird issue with Goodyear/TR right now.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

They call it the whisper diesel for a reason in Europe. Maybe cuz it's really quiet? I'm still in awe of that 52 mpg highway rating and REALLY REALLY want a manual diesel hatchback!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

spaycace said:


> They call it the whisper diesel for a reason in Europe. Maybe cuz it's really quiet? I'm still in awe of that 52 mpg highway rating and REALLY REALLY want a manual diesel hatchback!


Don't be surprised if the hatch is only rated at 50 or 51. The gas hatch is 1 or 2 mpg lower on the freeway than the sedan, due to aerodynamics.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Well I went to the dealership here and they sold theirs after having it for less than a week. So someone in the brookings area has a diesel now.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Snipesy said:


> Well I went to the dealership here and they sold theirs after having it for less than a week. So someone in the brookings area has a diesel now.


It will be interesting to see who the first person on this site to get one is. 

Negotiations are going backwards on the one I drove, so don't think I will be getting the silver one in the video, unless they stop changing their story. I have a text where the salesman offered "X discount". Then a couple days later he said the discount is "X-$750" (meaning I pay $750 more). When I told him he was going in the wrong direction, and deals are supposed to get better, not worse, he denied ever saying "x discount". I found the original text and will forward it to him this morning. I love having proof! I don't think it will change the outcome, though.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> It will be interesting to see who the first person on this site to get one is.
> 
> Negotiations are going backwards on the one I drove, so don't think I will be getting the silver one in the video, unless they stop changing their story. I have a text where the salesman offered "X discount". Then a couple days later he said the discount is "X-$750" (meaning I pay $750 more). When I told him he was going in the wrong direction, and deals are supposed to get better, not worse, he denied ever saying "x discount". I found the original text and will forward it to him this morning. I love having proof! I don't think it will change the outcome, though.


Yikes, how unprofessional by this dealership. GM has a serious inventory problem with cars, not so much on trucks, I think as time goes on perhaps the incentives should increase and it may be easier to get a better deal. You are a serious car enthusiast if a dealership and salesperson treats you professionally and fair they could have a good customer for a long time. Gordon will live on for now!


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

don`t like a diesel that quiet, I like being able to tell its a diesel. took a 17 canyon diesel for a test drive the other day an you sure know its a diesel but the truck itself didn't thrill me.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

oilburner said:


> don`t like a diesel that quiet, I like being able to tell its a diesel. took a 17 canyon diesel for a test drive the other day an you sure know its a diesel but the truck itself didn't thrill me.


I like a louder one too, like on my '14. That sounds great to my ears, but I think the general car buying public likes a quieter car. The '17 has a reasonable sound level and there are enough diesel characteristics shining through in the '17 to appeal to a diesel person.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

diesel said:


> I like a louder one too, like on my '14. That sounds great to my ears, but I think the general car buying public likes a quieter car. The '17 has a reasonable sound level and there are enough diesel characteristics shining through in the '17 to appeal to a diesel person.


I like how the '14 sounds, and the volume it operates at. I've seen multiple double-takes from people walking by as my wife starts it. Always good for a laugh.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

With my '15 I have had several people tell me that I have a rod knock in my engine... Then I tell them it is a diesel, and they are surprised!!!


----------



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

Nice! Trade in time?


----------



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

Happened a few times with me. First, a service advisor said the engine should be looked at for a loud knocking sound. Second, some one told me I should check my oil level lol


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

maybe the lovely ladys from GM could come to Lordstown with one.:not_worthy:


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

jkhawaii said:


> Nice! Trade in time?


If I trade, it will be the Honda. I am keeping my '14 Cruze diesel forever, even if I eventually retire it from daily driver use. I've never liked a car more than that one. 



jkhawaii said:


> Happened a few times with me. First, a service advisor said the engine should be looked at for a loud knocking sound. Second, some one told me I should check my oil level lol


OMG, that's just sad. If a SA at a Chevy dealer said that to me, I would have to toy with him. I would not be able to resist. "Really??? How is it supposed to sound?"


----------



## mgulfcoastguy (Jun 20, 2016)

Ask him if you might have bad gas or bad plugs also.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

diesel said:


> It will be interesting to see who the first person on this site to get one is.
> 
> Negotiations are going backwards on the one I drove, so don't think I will be getting the silver one in the video, unless they stop changing their story. I have a text where the salesman offered "X discount". Then a couple days later he said the discount is "X-$750" (meaning I pay $750 more). When I told him he was going in the wrong direction, and deals are supposed to get better, not worse, he denied ever saying "x discount". I found the original text and will forward it to him this morning. I love having proof! I don't think it will change the outcome, though.


Tell them you have a GM friends and family discount. Price won't change after that.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

diesel said:


> For those of you who wonder.... it is quieter. Check it out:
> 
> https://youtu.be/y2E5PvKt3Yo


I have a 2012 Cruze diesel in Australia and it doesn't sound as loud as that, but that could be a volume at playback thing.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Aussie said:


> I have a 2012 Cruze diesel in Australia and it doesn't sound as loud as that, but that could be a volume at playback thing.


The mics on your phones and other cheap/bad environments automatically adjust themselves to keep things loud.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have an I Mac computer and I had it on about half volume.

This is my engine idling while still cold as I have just started it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5mHE-dNcXA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Aussie said:


> I have an I Mac computer and I had it on about half volume.
> 
> This is my engine idling while still cold as I have just started it.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5mHE-dNcXA&feature=youtu.be


Seems like that might be a bit louder, assuming all things equal with the recording process. I have a db meter on my phone, I should have thought to use that, and compare to my '14.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

diesel said:


> Seems like that might be a bit louder, assuming all things equal with the recording process. I have a db meter on my phone, I should have thought to use that, and compare to my '14.


**** you!


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I must say that I'm disappointed in GM for not allowing certain options on the new diesel unless you get the automatic transmission and settle for lower mpg; :icon_scratch: so why can't I get these things? Straight from the Chevrolet website, here's what I CAN'T get on the diesel manual: lighted vanity mirrors, Bose premium stereo, sun roof, 17" or 18" wheels, rear park assist, side blind-zone alert with lane change alert, rear cross-traffic alert, my link 8" color touchscreen, color Driver Information Center, ambient lighting, cabin humidity sensor, and a USB charging port. Also, there is apparently someone with infinite wisdom at GM that seems to think diesel owners don't have a need for a navigation capable radio system, as it's not available with EITHER transmission choice. WTF Chevy? I really wanted to order a new diesel with manual for the reported mpg figures as compared to the automatic, but some of this stuff is pretty much a deal-breaker in my eyes. Oh well, maybe another Cruze just isn't meant to be for me :frown:


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Any of you that have test drove the 2017, what is your impression of acceleration, compared to the Gen 1 models? Has anybody seen any official specs (0-60 or 1/4 mile)? Just curious.


----------



## Jmaj (Apr 9, 2017)

I test drove an automatic. Can't compare to Gen I, I'd say it's adequate for everyday driving. Lot's of torque but it takes HP to accelerate and 138 hp can only do so much.
I have to wonder in real world driving if there would be a difference in the manual and automatic as far as mileage goes.


----------

